# Male or female red severum?



## rocker1 (Jun 23, 2012)

want to buy the opposite sex. thank you


----------



## Steffano2 (Jan 11, 2007)

Way to small to tell and the color looks off for a Red Severum but it could be the photo too? 
Here is my male Red Severum when he was younger.


Male Heros sp. Super Red Severum by Steffano44, on Flickr


----------



## Steffano2 (Jan 11, 2007)

Here is short video of my pair the larger one is the male you can view it and when your RS gets larger you should be able to sex it.


----------

